# tournament casting records



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

does anyone know any websites that have tournament records listed you can view


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

Try this one

http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/2005/03/distance-records-and-achievements.html


Mike


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

thank you excatly the site I recodnize


----------

